# Where do you sell your mohair?



## mama2cntrykids (Jan 1, 2013)

Hi all,

I have a few ND, but have the opportunity to buy a Angora wether. I decided to do some backwards research, starting with WHERE to sell the mohair after shearing. Honestly, I'm not coming up with anything solid. 

I've seen people mention co-ops, but am NOT finding anything. I'm at a loss and am wondering where everyone else sells their product? I'd even be open to learning to spin, if that would give me a better chance at making a little extra money. I'm not looking to make a huge profit, just a little to supplement my husband's small-ish income.

Any help is appreciated!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Try spinners guilds.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I am only guessing here: etsy.com or ebay.com. - both sell a lot of raw crafting materials and I would bet there are mohair listings.


----------



## mama2cntrykids (Jan 1, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> Try spinners guilds.


I will check into that. Thanks.



SalteyLove said:


> I am only guessing here: etsy.com or ebay.com. - both sell a lot of raw crafting materials and I would bet there are mohair listings.


I checked both. Etsy seems to be the better choice to actually sell it. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## phydough (Jun 3, 2011)

mama2cntrykids said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have a few ND, but have the opportunity to buy a Angora wether. I decided to do some backwards research, starting with WHERE to sell the mohair after shearing. Honestly, I'm not coming up with anything solid.
> 
> ...


Lots of fiber and handspun buying and selling goes on in the FB fiber for sale groups. Try Raw Wool For Sale. There's a ton of them but cant think of the name of a really good handspun for sale group right now. Once you start making fiber friends and joining the different groups, you'll get an idea of what people like and learn pricing. Watch how it works and jump on in.


----------



## phydough (Jun 3, 2011)

Mohair For Sale is where the really nice mohair sells. Check those prices out. I saw 1/2 pound sell for $80. The breeder was known to have excellent, clean, and parasite free fleece. How the locks are also affects price. You'll see the difference between average Joe fleece and the good stuff by people watching.


----------

